# gaggia classic - 2nd brew problem



## robertnick (Oct 18, 2017)

hi everybody

i hope somebody can help me with this as this issue is very frustrating

i have the said classic(new in 2014/15) and have carried out the following recently

-descale using correct fluid

-carried out the pressure redn adjustment (as illustrated on this forum using 2/3 anticlockwise turn, but still waiting for parts to check exact pressure)

-cleaned inside shower head

My problem is that i get a great brew(good extraction, volume, colouring) etc with my first cup, but when say 5 minutes later i return for second brew(using the same recipy/tamp/grind size) i get a volume of coffee approx 25% of the first cup and therefore very strong. The machine is left on for the five minutes and when making the first cup i froth the milk last. If i prime before making the second cup the volume for the 2nd cup is still poor.

help!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Firstly you should always refill the boiler after steaming. When you say you only get 25 % of brew on the second shot is this in the same time or does the machine stop dispensing coffee ?


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

This is a dumb question but just to check are you remembering to switch the steam button back to off for the second cup?







And also getting the steam out of the brew head before going for #2 (is that what you mean by priming?)

If you switch everything off, how long do you have to wait before it will work again when you switch it on?


----------



## robertnick (Oct 18, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Firstly you should always refill the boiler after steaming. When you say you only get 25 % of brew on the second shot is this in the same time or does the machine stop dispensing coffee ?


Thanks

this is using the exact same brew recipe so the time is the same for brew one and 2

tonight I've checked seal in brewhead (for drips) and given showerhead and big metal plate underneath a good clean. Unfortunately problem remains. Aagh!!!!


----------



## robertnick (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes the steam switch and control wheel knob are returned to off

yes before start second cup routine I open the wheel knob and press both the brew and steam switch to on and wait for water to come consistently out of wand

to guarantee a good cup I have to wait till Mach has cooled down completely


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

After making first cup and steaming milk.....

Turn off the steam knob and switch

Remove portafilter

Turn pump on (call it the brew switch if you like) and run water through the head until water temperature has lowered and heater turns on

Turn pump off and wait for boiler to switch off

Brew 2nd cup

Its called temperature surfing and is the nature of the beast, lol


----------



## robertnick (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks this sounds very interesting

I've been reading a few threads and some suggest it may be pump but I will give your idea a go first

just to be certain that I understand ;at fourth stage on your post you say wait for the temp to fall and the light on the brew switch to come on, so then do you mean turn of the brew switch . AND When you say wait for boiler to switch off, do you mean the pump noise to stop after turning off brew switch or something else

thanks for your patience

appreciated


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

No No

The brew switch operates the pump, and of course only needs to be on when pumping water out through the head (for brewing / flushing / refilling after steaming)

By the 'boiler' I was referring to the 'heater element' which goes on and off automatically, but for surfing purposes you have to be aware of when its heating or not (up to temperature).

The whole issue is that the Gaggia has no indication of when the boiler is over temperature (caused by steaming) .. so you have to flush and lower the temperature, so that the temperature lowers enough to cause the boiler / heater to switch back on and get the brew temperature correct.

Although temperature surfing works fine ...... its a faff *, and is the reason a lot of peeps converted their machine to PID control with digital temperature display (a simple flush after steam is still required, but you can see the temperature)

* Its a faff when learning, but once the reasoning & method is learned you do it with out even thinking (bit like putting the hand brake on before getting out of the car / van)


----------



## robertnick (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks dave

i didnt realise when I became an addict that i would have to become a heating engineer!!!!!

Many thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Are you grinding in one go for both or you grind separately for each brew. Maybe your grind is too fine normally but stale grinds (coz of retention)makes the extraction faster on your first brew. Just a different perspective


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There can be another problems as well. It didn't take me long to find it on a Barista Express that does have PID. If I made 2 coffee's close together the 2nd was different, stronger which means more extraction. The reason is pretty simple. The first brew heats the portafilter and group head up etc. So now on the first cup I always run a blank shot through the portafilter and basket and run it into the mug I'm going to use which preheats that too. Then dry the basket with a tissue, add the grind to it and tamp. Then make the coffee. Now I do that it doesn't matter how many shots I run. They are all the same.







My wife prefers it a bit weaker so I sometimes use hers' to heat things up.

The Barista Express wont let me run a shot until the thermablock has cooled down after steaming. It will also delay things if the machine is left in the hot water state for too long without any running. So I don't have that problem.

Blank shot - I reckon I roughly run 60ml through it. It helps keep the shower screen clean as well.

John

-


----------

